# Override rc.d script?



## Remington (May 19, 2015)

Is there something that I can override the default start-up scripts in /usr/local/etc/rc.d since every updates the custom start-up scripts get overwritten.

Will a local extension '.local' work such as /usr/local/etc/rc.d/postfix.local?


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2015)

There's usually no need to edit them. Most scripts have variables that can be set in rc.conf to control them.


----------



## kpa (May 19, 2015)

SirDice said:


> There's usually no need to edit them. Most scripts have variables that can be set in rc.conf to control them.



Except for the starting order as defined by rcorder(8). There is no other way than edit the scripts directly to achieve a custom start order.


----------

